# Travaux / chantier / ouvrage



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Estoy con una traducción de obras y me gustaría traducir 
travaux, chantier y ouvrage, sin utilizar siempre la palabra
obra/obras. ¿Alguna idea para sustituirla?

También, me gustaría conocer una buena traducción para
Maître d´Oeuvre y Maître d´Ouvrage. He puesto 
Supervisor de la Obra y Solicitante de la Obra pero 
no estoy plenamente satisfecha.

!Espero encontrar especialistas del tema¡
Milles mercis.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Iglesia:

Para maître d'oeuvre, tienes la solución en el diccionario francés español de nuestros foros:

http://www.wordreference.com/fres/ma%EEtre

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## paz-paix

¡Hola!

No soy especialista, pero trabajé cierto tiempo en una consultora belga que tenía varios contratos en Argentina, y tuve que traducir bastantes documentos y especificaciones técnicas.

En principio te diría que no tengas miedo de repetir determinados términos: se trata de un texto técnico, no de uno literario; lo que importa es la claridad, más que un estilo refinado. 

Es posible traducir "travaux" por "trabajos" o "tareas", según el contexto, por supuesto.

Aquí se utiliza la palabra "capataz" para el encargado de supervisar tareas (¿maitre d´ouvrage?), pero no sé si es un localismo. En cuanto al director de obra, a veces también lo traducía como Ingeniero (o Arquitecto, según corresponda) encargado de la obra. 

Lo que no entendí bien es a qué término francés corresponde la traducción "solicitante de la obra".

Sé que no estoy contestando del todo la pregunta, pero bueno... Afortunadamente, vendrá más gente en tu auxilio. Saludos,

paz


----------



## Tina.Irun

Muchas gracias a Gévy y Paz.
El maître d´oeuvre es el que supervisa la obra que puede ser el arquitecto, contratista, capataz, etc. Está claro.

El maître d´ouvrage es el que contrata/encarga la obra. No sé si existe alguna traducción mejor que el Solicitante de la Obra.

Agur


----------



## GURB

Hola
Suscribo totalmente a las definiciones que Iglesia da de las dos voces que nos ocupan.
Para la construcción o reforma de un colegio por ejemplo te ponen en un cartel:
maître de l'ouvrage: conseil général (decide la construcción y paga)
maître d'oeuvre: groupement d'architectes XXX
Entonces, como muchas veces, la traducción propuesta por el diccionario Word es errónea; capataz no conviene.
Le maître d'oeuvre diseña los planos, contrata a los distintos gremios, supervisa etc...es el que tiene a cargo la obra en su conjunto . No sé si hay algo equivalente en español pero *las dos expresiones que propones me* *parecen correctas *y sobretodo comprensibles.


----------



## iaf

Coincido con lo expuesto por GURB y amplío un poco, así de paso te adjunto algo más de vocabulario:

maître de l'ouvrage - aquí le nombramos _el comitente _(el cliente, en obras privadas el propietario mismo).

 maître d'oeuvre -  _el director de obra / la dirección de obra_ (profesional de la construcción debidamente matriculado en el consejo o colegio profesional, que coordina el trabajo de los diferentes gremios y se hace responsable de la materialización fiel a la documentación aprobada).

Si éste último es a su vez es el autor intelectual (diseño, documentación)  se lo denomina _proyectista_. 
En el caso de coincidir en ambas tareas (lo que es frecuente) figura aquí _proyecto y dirección de obra_.

El_ capatáz_ es un rango mayor de obrero de la construcción, es quien coordina y controla a los demás en las tareas propias de la _ejecución de obra_. Legalmente, la ejecución de obra está a cargo del _contratista _(la empresa constructora)_.

_En términos generales hablamos de tres etapas básicas: _proyecto, dirección y ejecución de obra_.

Aclaro, estos términos son de uso en Argentina, favor verificar para España...

Saludos, iaf.


----------



## yserien

De todas formas la palabra capataz es una palabra en desuso, solamente se utiliza,creo,en las minas de carbón de Asturias.El término "encargado" puede perfectamente remplazar a capataz. El encargado es el que recibe las órdenes del Aparejador (Ahora se dice Arquitecto técnico) o del mismo Arquitecto jefe de la obra, las hace ejecutar a los diversos profesionales y las supervisa y da cuenta a sus superiores.


----------



## hansgrohe

Hola a todos.

Soy nuevo por aquí y estoy peleándome con una traducción.
La palabra clave es _chantier_, que no sé si traducir por _obra_, _restauración_ o _rehabilitación_, ya que se trata de un monumento histórico. 

Este es el contexto:

"...responsable de chantier Monuments Historiques. Poste du Ministère de la culture pour des travaux de charpente couverture et Taille de pierre sur un bâtiment du XVème siècle..."

Gracias por anticipado


----------



## lpfr

Comprendo que tengas problemas con "chantier". Creo que el equivalente falta en español. Se trata de trabajos en un sitio con un fin determinado. Pero puede ser cualquier cosa. Trabajos de restauración, construcción, reparación, de creación, etc., y de cualquier nivel. Para reparar huecos en la calles, o para construir el túnel bajo la Mancha.
  Desgraciadamente no sé que proponerte, salvo esperar otras opiniones. Seguro que las habrá.
Buena suerte.


----------



## Paquita

"Un chantier", en general son "obras"
Si buscas en google "encargado de obras" + restauración, consigues por ejemplo esto que parece confirmarlo... (ver segundo párrafo)


----------



## emiliamartin

"Maestro de obra" puede ser otra posibilidad.


----------



## Pinairun

emiliamartin said:


> "Maestro de obra" puede ser otra posibilidad.


 

¿El maître d'ouvrage podría ser el *promotor de obra*? 
Este último, normalmente, es el que encarga y paga la obra a los arquitectos, contratistas, etc.  

Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pinairun said:


> ¿El maître d'ouvrage podría ser el *promotor de obra*?
> Este último, normalmente, es el que encarga y paga la obra a los arquitectos, contratistas, etc.
> 
> Saludos



Al Maître d'Ouvrage también se le dice *La Propiedad*.


----------



## rocas1

Hola, sé que este thread es viejo, pero les agrego alguien a quien no se consideró en las otras respuestas. En la Argentina existe el "maestro mayor de obras", que es alguien que generalmente estudió en un colegio industrial y que tiene derecho legal a firmar planos. No llega a ser arquitecto ni ingeniero, pero strata en general de gente que luego seguirá ese tipo de estudios.
Saludos.


----------



## VRF

También es "maître de l'ouvrage" el adjudicador de la obra, según el contexto, claro


----------



## iaf

rocas1 said:


> Hola, sé que este thread es viejo, pero les agrego alguien a quien no se consideró en las otras respuestas. En la Argentina existe el "maestro mayor de obras", que es alguien que generalmente estudió en un colegio industrial y que tiene derecho legal a firmar planos. No llega a ser arquitecto ni ingeniero, pero strata en general de gente que luego seguirá ese tipo de estudios.
> Saludos.



Sí, es cierto que no se lo nombró. Lo que sucede es que el "maestro mayor de obras" es un título, no un rol en el proceso de la puesta en pie de una obra. El MMO está habilitado para proyecto y dirección de obra en edificios de menor envergadura. No es de formación universitaria sino es egresado de un secundario técnico especializado.
Pero volviendo al tema, en Argentina el término técnico para el "maître de l'ouvrage" es el _comitente, propietario o cliente_.
Por eso, no confundir con el "maître d'oeuvre" que es un técnico (arquitecto, ingeniero, MMO) que lleva la _dirección de obra_.

Saludos,
iaf.


----------



## ffcc

maître d'ouvrage = Propietario de la obra (el que paga para que le construyan algo)

chantier = la obra (el sitio dónde está localizada la obra)

ouvrage = trabajo de obra, obra (son obras/trabajos dentro de una obra); quizás "tajo" pueda ser también una traducción válida?


----------



## ffcc

Me corrijo, como bien dice otra gente "ouvrage" se usa tb para la obra entera (de hecho es muy común hacerlo así).


----------



## ffcc

Indagando un poco más (hay un articulo de wikipedia que lo explica muy bien) he encontrado lo que parece significar ouvrage.
Se usan dos términos para obra (*no* referido al sitio de la obra) : oeuvre y ouvrage. Se dice ouvrage cuando se habla de la obra ya construida (por eso el maître d'ouvrage es el propietario, es decir el que paga, porque le pertenece la estructura final construida -de la que hará uso-). Cuando se le llama oeuvre, se refiere a la obra en construcción, por ello el maître d'oeuvre es un técnico/ingeniero (director de obra creo) que es el que tiene que controlar la evolución de la obra (que se vaya construyendo en plazo y precio, etc).

ouvrage= el resultado final
oeuvre = la obra en construcción como empresa que se está llevando a cabo (entendiendo por empresa la "Acción o tarea que entraña dificultad y cuya ejecución requiere decisión y esfuerzo")


Articulo de wikipedia (oeuvre) http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Œuvre

Extracto del mismo: "L' _ouvrage renseigne éventuellement sur l'objet final, et œuvre (sur la mise en œuvre), sur la manière d'y parvenir, son exécution (Distinction que l'on retrouve en construction dans les termes maître d’œuvre, qui désigne les parties chargées de la réalisation, les entreprises et le maître d’ouvrage qui désigne le propriétaire de l'ouvrage). "_


----------

